# tenants rent premium



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey guys so looking at my tenancy there is an extra charge for £65.00 a month for tenants rent premium no refundable....

I found out this is optional but seeing as we have signed for it being told we have to have it or no house now i have done some reasearch and spoken to the agents themselves. 

they have said its optional but because i signed for it nothing i can do?

Is there anything i can do where to stand on getting it back?

Our rent is £1250 + £65.00 so £1315.00 

now £65.00 isn't a lot but when you got 3 kids growing fast needing new cloths every few weeks and its non refundable when we leave...

its adds up i just don't know where i stand with this i have sent emails and letters to the company yesterday to their customer service teams and their MD.

the customer service team came back saying his not authorized to do anything about it so i took it higher had many arguments with them on phone getting no where so i could use some advice now please.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

How long ago did you sign, are you in the 'cooling down' period?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Beancounter said:


> How long ago did you sign, are you in the 'cooling down' period?


We have been in the house for 3 months not but been fighting it from Day go.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Who gets the premium, the agent or the landlord?

Given that you've been querying since day 1, and the fact that it's £780 per year, I would be inclined to get an independent view from a solicitor, it may cost you £50 odd, but I think the possible return could well justify the money.


Sadly there are so many hidden charges etc. I would say your best form of attack (or defense) is to say if it is optional, why was I told that unless i accepted it I would not get the house. Maybe threaten them with the ombudsman too. A letter detailing things to the Ombudsman cc'd to the agents MD or regional manager etc should grab their attention rather than being fobbed off by the 'customer service team


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Beancounter said:


> Who gets the premium, the agent or the landlord?
> 
> Given that you've been querying since day 1, and the fact that it's £780 per year, I would be inclined to get an independent view from a solicitor, it may cost you £50 odd, but I think the possible return could well justify the money.
> 
> Sadly there are so many hidden charges etc. I would say your best form of attack (or defense) is to say if it is optional, why was I told that unless i accepted it I would not get the house. Maybe threaten them with the ombudsman too. A letter detailing things to the Ombudsman cc'd to the agents MD or regional manager etc should grab their attention rather than being fobbed off by the 'customer service team


its goes to the agent as such a insurance policy should we get ill or anything and unable to pay our rent...


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

OK, I understand, in that case it sounds like a PPI type thing. 
I'd definitely make some inquiries as it sounds like you have been forced to take it by the agent - which is a big no-no.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

DJ1989 said:


> its goes to the agent as such a insurance policy should we get ill or anything and unable to pay our rent...


So its payment to protect you if you get ill ? Surely its worth paying then ? Either way if its part of the rental contract you are stuffed.... Blooming expensive cover but these type of insurances usually are... 
I suppose the landlord is covering his backside in case you cannot pay the rent...


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Sounds like Rent Guarantee Insurance. This is something the landlord takes out to protect them against tenants not making payments. It is solely for the benefit of the landlord and not a ppi type cover for the tenant. 

If that is the case, it seems funny to pass the cost on to the tenant as it provides no benefit to the tenant. I'm no letting agent though, so it might be standard practise like passing on the building insurance costs.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Your renting a house for £1250! i'm gobsmacked!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

davies20 said:


> Your renting a house for £1250! i'm gobsmacked!


Sadly not everywhere is as cheap as Derby.


----------

